# Pump Refill vs Shuntogram vs Dye Study



## Breezy (May 5, 2011)

A physician has a patient that has an intrathecal baclofen pump and spinal cord stimulator with a dx of spasticity and also has a spinal cord injury. According to the physician dictation he withdrew approximately 3.5ml of clear solution (assuming that this is the baclofen med) and re-infused 3ml of Omnipaque to check to see if the pump was leaking. No leaks were found during the visit and also the physician didn't mention that the pump was or was not adjusted. Should this scenario be coded as a pump refill/analysis maintenance since 3.5ml baclofen was removed and 3ml of Omnipaque was injected or should this scenario be coded as a shuntogram or dye study. Keep in mind that the physician performed the procedure and there was not a radiologist involved. 

Thanks for the help!!


----------

